# Need some 1911 Help...



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

So,today my father and i went out to several gun shops.Looked at different 1911's.This was after the thankful help in the other thread.We looked at the following 1911s.All in fullsize S&W SW1911,Springfield Loaded Lightweight,Taurus PT1911,Kimber Grand RaptorII,Kimber Tactical,Kimber CDPII Aluminum/Stainless.My dad has decided on the Kimber CDPII.Hes wanting a gun to keep in the office,but its main purpose is collectors and range gun...

My questions are.

What do you guys feel pros and cons between the Springfield Loaded Lightweight vs Kimber CDPII Aluminum Frame/Stainless Slide?

Where does the Stainless Raptor II in the mix?
He kept going back and forth between these models.Most said SA was hard to beat for the money.Although the Kimber is more eye candy with some more features and you didnt mind spending the money.Difference is 120 dollars.Please assist,thnx in advance...


----------



## ramjr (Apr 4, 2009)

I have the Ultra Raptor II and a friend has the full size Raptor II. Both are excellent guns and look good too. Both perform well in IDPA. I have a Loaded 9 and the TRP. The TRP is my best shooting pistol. Of course, the Kimbers look the best. I can't comment on the customer service or 1 yr warranty from Kimber because I haven't had any problems. The only Springfield problem I've had has been with an EMP and it was repaired and returned 7 days after it was shipped at no cost to me.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a base Springfield GI a while ago. I functioned very well and I never had a problem. As I got more into the 1911 platform, I bought my first Kimber, a TLE II full size. The difference in fit between it and the SPringer was night and day. The TLE's action sounds more like a smooth zipper than metal rubbing. There is NO play in the slide yet the action is smooth and easy, not tight like a new Kahr. Also, my 45' groups tightened up at least an inch. I went looking for a carry 1911 and bought an Ultra CDP II. Both Kimbers never have hiccups or problems. The CDP II is nice and light to carry with a seven shot clip +1 in the pipe. I switched the grips to Alumagrips and this is now a perfect carry gun.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Take another look at the S&W's, they aren't technically huge in the 1911 field, but their product is absolutely amazing.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan Wesson. In the price range you are talking, no one makes a higher quality 1911, period.


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with the comment above that the Kimbers "look" nicer, but I've dealt with some problems with the Series II guns and the external extractor and Swartz firing pin disconnect. I should temper that by saying that there are many Kimbers out there that run great, but in my experience there are some issues that Kimber has been forced to overcome- to include the external extractor which has now been scrapped.

Bottom line is to get a gun and if it won't go 1000 rounds without a malfunction- it needs attention. Kimber will tell you that they have a "break in" period before their guns are ready for duty/carry use. I have to tell you that in my expereince, a properly set up 1911 will run right out of the box.

Just spend the necessary time with the gun to be sure it runs for you.

http://webpages.charter.net/the.batman/Dependability.htm


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

Kimber's customer service leaves something to be desired. A friend bought a Kimber off gunbroker that turned out had Bubba the gunsmith working on it. Kimber will answer NO questions over the phone and wanted a significant amount of money just to LOOK at it, NOT FIX IT, just LOOK at it. I think I remember the amount was 115.00/120.00 to simply inspect the pistol.

After I saw the pictures, we could tell Bubba the gunsmith had gotten into the feed ramp. Of course this was not Kimber's fault. No one ever alluded to that. They were even told it wasn't their problem, my friend simply needed to talk to them about solutions.

We spent a little time on the web and found a gunsmith who was experienced in fixing the problem Bubba caused. His price was 25.00 more to fix the issue, including the part, than Kimber wanted just to look at the gun.

As an aside, sometimes alloy framed guns that have the feed ramp as part of the frame sometimes get the feed ramp roughened up by hollow point ammo (not just Kimbers) . This is what Bubba was trying to fix and
made it worse by taking too much material off

this gunsmith 
http://innovativecustomguns.com/about/

knows how to fix the problem by installing this part
http://egw-guns.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_48&products_id=48

So my comment has nothing to do with the quality of Kimber's firearms, simply what to expect if you have a problem after the sale.

dc


----------

